# Girls - Here is the plan



## Crowningaround

All is set with the captian

Departing time will be 4:00pm Friday, Feburary 6th. All involved need to be at the dock at 3:00 - 3:30pm. We are looking at a max capacity of 10 fishing girls. We are planning on a 5-7 hour trip, but will play it by ear. If the fish are on it could be a little longer trip. Lane and I willbe communicatingand will get together a list of essentials that we need to bring. Tom has offered his galley for cooking but I cook all week, I saya bucket of KFC or anything easy.

Come on girl friends - sign up


----------



## BeachSitter

*Count me in - I am BananaToms's wife. *

*This will be Fun! I am not a fisherperson. *

*So guess I am the first "Pink Lady" to register. *

*I am coming for the fun! Iwill not fish, so I am not counted in the limited amount of Fisherpeople. *

*I'll have my bottle of wine and look forward to the get-together. *

*See you there.*

*I love you dear husband.*


----------



## Crowningaround

Groovy - I was sooooo hoping you could make it. I have a bottle of wine with your name on it. Love you sweets


----------



## BananaTom

> *BeachSitter (1/26/2009)**Count me in - I am BananaToms's wife. This will be Fun! I am not a fisherperson. So guess I am the first "Pink Lady" to register. I am coming for the fun! Iwill not fish, so I am not counted in the limited amount of Fisherpeople. I'll have my bottle of wine and look forward to the get-together. See you there. I love you dear husband.*


*Yes Angelyn !!! *

*My Wife will be onboard !!!!*


----------



## BeachSitter

> *Crowningaround (1/26/2009)*Groovy - I was sooooo hoping you could make it. I have a bottle of wine with your name on it. Love you sweets


Sounds like fun. Hope it's nice, clear night. Last time I brought one bottle, I finished it by myself. They must be shrinking the bottle sizes on me. Or maybe my glass was too big. Hmm.


----------



## Coryphaena

I'm in! Which dock are we meeting at and how much tackle am I allowed?


----------



## BananaTom

*The Playin' House is at Bahia Mar Marina, 1901 Cypress Street, where it intersects with Pace, next to the Oar House. *

*I keep iton "A" dock, the covered slips. *

*I may have it out of the slip and on "B" dock for easy loading. When you get there, it is easy to see. However, should not be able to find it call me upon arrival. *

*Of course - when I crank up those twin 350 Crusaders, there is thunder in the marina and everyone at the marina and the Oar House know exactly where it is then. Many think it is a go-fast-boat when it is started !!!!*

*Karon, I know you have never had the pleasure ofthe Banana Boat yet, but there is allot of space. Bring all the tackle you want darlin'.*


----------



## FishnLane

I'm IN.THAT MAKES 4.


----------



## Crowningaround

My neighbor will be with me - so we are up to 5.


----------



## BananaTom

*With Julie in the post below*

*That makes 6 fishing girls*


----------



## Mahi Girl

Hi Angelyn,

Please sign me up for the fishing trip. Sounds like an adventure, and I love an adventure! 

Thanks!

Julie Grossman


----------



## Crowningaround

10-4 girlfriend - your in

We're gonna have us a good time.


----------



## Linda

I have to work Sat at 7am in PC, so there is no way I'm gonna be able to make this trip...you girls have fun, stay safe & CATCH EM UP! ~ Linda


----------



## Badfish2

You can count me in if there is still room...

Can't wait!

Kristen...(Clam's wife)


----------



## BananaTom

*Hello Kristen,*

*Welcome Aboard !!*

*Yes we still have room !!*

*Angelyn Count my buddy in - she was with us during that wind storm on the last camping trip !!!! *

*On the Full Moon of October !!!*


----------



## Crowningaround

This is what I have for commitments (please correct me if I have missed some one - we still have 4 fishing slots open - I think )

Oh - and girlfriends - make sure the ole fishing license is current - we sure don't want to get the Captain in trouble)

Angelyn 

Lane

Karon

Evie (my neighbor - she's a fishing chick)

Debbie (Tom's wife - she don't fish but she is too fun)

Julie Grossman

Kristen ( clams wife)


----------



## BananaTom

> *Crowningaround (1/27/2009)*This is what I have for commitments (please correct me if I have missed some one - we still have 4 fishing slots open - I think )
> 
> Oh - and girlfriends - make sure the ole fishing license is current - we sure don't want to get the Captain in trouble)
> 
> Angelyn (Crowningaround)
> 
> Lane
> 
> Karon
> 
> Evie (my neighbor - she's a fishing chick)
> 
> Debbie - Beachsitter -(Tom's wife - she don't fish but she is too fun)
> 
> Julie Grossman (Mahi Girl)
> 
> Kristen Badfish2 ( clams wife)




*Let me introduce you to Kristin -Badfish2 - (Clams Wife)*

*







*



*On our way to Fort McRae for the full moon of October*



*PFF event -**this Ladie was so excited !! *

*She requested that I stop the *

*Playin' House so she could ride in the dinghy.*



*She smiled all the way and she is <U>NOT</U> dinghy !!! *

*I will bring her back from this fishing adventure !!*

*as I will **all of the Ladies -with asmile as big*

*as you now see!!!!*

*Fish On !!!!!*



*Kristinwas onboard the dinghy from the East *

*side of the navy base and hung on with a *

*smile t**o beach-upin sail-boat cove at McRae. *


----------



## Badfish2

Ahahaha! I forgot I wasn't the only one that had that picture. :takephoto

I had so much fun that weekend and being able to ride in the dinghy just topped it all off! 

Can't wait until the 6th

See you all soon!


----------



## FishnLane

Welcome Cortney!! 

Now....does that make ONLY 3 slots left? 

Anticipatingthose BULL REDS --just waitingforUS.


----------



## konz

I'll find out my g/f schedule and see if she would like to go. Some of you ladies have already met Nikki, so you know she's a good person.


----------



## Crowningaround

Hey Lane - check my math but I think with Courtny that makes 8, so we still got to round up 2 more. If Konz's girl says yes we will almost have our quota in less than a week.

:clap


----------



## MSIPPI GIRL

This sounds like sooooo much fun. I can't make it this time but would love to if ya'll do it again. Have fun!!

Teresa


----------



## BananaTom

*I am registering *

*Camie & Pam.*

*These two ladies are great people !!*

*I just spent the evening with them !!*

*They are NOT pink at all !!!!!*

*They will be posting here tomorrow and joining the great ladies here on the PFF !!!!*

*You will love them - I guarantee !!!*

*BT*


----------



## BananaTom

> *MSIPPI GIRL (1/29/2009)*This sounds like sooooo much fun. I can't make it this time but would love to if ya'll do it again. Have fun!!
> 
> Teresa




*Teresa Darlin' I was sooo looking forward to sparking you up !!*

*As I did before. *

*We will miss You !!!*

*BT*


----------



## BananaTom

> *Crowningaround (1/29/2009)*Hey Lane - check my math but I think with Courtny that makes 8, so we still got to round up 2 more. If Konz's girl says yes we will almost have our quota in less than a week.
> 
> :clap


*If Knoz's lady wishes to join - well then the Playin House will welcome her also !~!!*

*Fish On !!!*

*We are going to pass a great time !!!!*

*BT*


----------



## BeachSitter

Here is the list of fishing girls going so far:

Angelyn

Lane

Karon

Evie

Debbie (not fishing)

Julie

Kristen

Cortney

Camie

Pam

That makes 9 fishing and 1 not (me), unless I can't count. Nikki hasn't chimed in that she's going yet. 

So there is still 1 fishing spot open, I think.

This should be fun. See you there.


----------



## reefdonkey

Hay Hay I want to go and I have another friend that wants to come too if there is room.



Oh and my name is Simone, I'm Reefdonkey's wife. Please let me know if there is room for my friend


----------



## BananaTom

*Yes !!*

*You can go !!*


----------



## Crowningaround




----------



## BananaTom

> *Crowningaround (1/31/2009)*


*This is how we do it on the Banana Boat at the Bridge !!!!*


----------



## emeraldcozy

if you still have a spot available, my wife would be game. let me know, someone ??

Thanks, Markus


----------



## reefdonkey

What is the count up to now????



Simone (Reefdonkeys wife)

Annette (Simone's friend)


----------



## BananaTom

*So here is the count !!!!*

*1. Angelyn - Crowningaround*

*2. Lane - FishnLane*

*3. Karon - Coreyphena*

*4. Evie - Angelyn's Neighbor*

*5. Julie - Mahi Girl*

*6. Kristen - Badfish2*

*7. Cortney - **www.fishing** girl*

*8. Camie - Cam Ram*

*9. Pam - Cam Ram's Friend*

*10. Simone (Reefdonkeys wife)*

*11. Annette (Simone's friend) *


*12. Debbie - Beachsitter (not fishing) BananaTom's Wife*


----------



## FishnLane

READY GIRLS:bowdown

I've returned from weekend at hunting camp and a few hrs under Garcon Bridge fishing. I"M PUMPED. Let's go catch'm.

How about a little captain's meeting this week?? Confirm plans, what to take, and a early meeting one another. 

?? Wed a the PFF meet up??


----------



## FishandSun

Hi Ladies......this is Pam! I will be on the boat on Friday! Camie and I are really looking forward to meeting all of you! From what Banana Tom says you are all awesome women who know how to have a good time! Can't wait to see you there. What is the best bait for us to bring? Also....let us know about the food. Camie and I will have no problem in the "drinks" department!! We will bring whatever! :letsdrink

Pam


----------



## BananaTom

*Do <U>NOT</U> Forget You Fishing Liscense !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Aw damn, I smell another section of the forum!!!

You girls are'nt planning a hostile takeover are you??? If so, Tom, you get to be the moderator!!


----------



## nextstep

man oh man tom you are in for it! just got done listening to angelyn talking to lane on the phone.:doh a man will say 1000 words before a evinrude needs maintenance a women will say10000000000000:doh 

what is it up to? X15?


----------



## Badfish2

> *FishandSun (2/2/2009)*Hi Ladies......this is Pam! I will be on the boat on Friday! Camie and I are really looking forward to meeting all of you! From what Banana Tom says you are all awesome women who know how to have a good time! Can't wait to see you there. What is the best bait for us to bring? Also....let us know about the food. Camie and I will have no problem in the "drinks" department!! We will bring whatever! :letsdrink
> 
> Pam


I am going to bring some cigar minnows, which have been my favorite the past couple of times, and shrimp. Nothing that is alive becauseI don't want to have to worry withkeeping itthatway.


----------



## FishnLane

Thankx Nextstep.....Angelyn and I had things to talk about!!!!! We got the real stuff out of the way first and we talked about YOU the rest of the time. HAHAHA

GIRLS, we are very excited and anticipate big BULL REDS action. 

Til Friday.... Lane


----------



## Newbie Girl

Hey I am new . Like the name says . I do not know my husbands forum name but he has one ( This is his space LOL) just like a wife to find a wayin LOL . If you still have room Friday I would like to join you . I do not know any of you but would love to fish. let me know if there is room . Thanks


----------



## BananaTom

> *Newbie Girl (2/2/2009)*Hey I am new . Like the name says . I do not know my husbands forum name but he has one ( This is his space LOL) just like a wife to find a wayin LOL . If you still have room Friday I would like to join you . I do not know any of you but would love to fish. let me know if there is room . Thanks


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>*So here is the count !!!!* 

*1. Angelyn - Crowningaround*

*2. Lane - FishnLane*

*3. Karon - Coreyphena*

*4. Evie - Angelyn's Neighbor*

*5. Julie - Mahi Girl*

*6. Kristen - Badfish2*

*7. Cortney - **www.fishing** girl*

*8. Camie - Cam Ram*

*9. Pam - Cam Ram's Friend*

*10. Simone (Reefdonkeys wife)*

*11. Annette (Simone's friend) *

*12. Debbie - Beachsitter (not fishing) BananaTom's Wife* 


*13. Newbie Girl - Wife to her husband,who's nameshe can not remember !!!*

*Welcome Aboard !!! Newbie Girl !!!!*


----------



## BananaTom

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/2/2009)*Aw damn, I smell another section of the forum!!!
> 
> You girls are'nt planning a hostile takeover are you??? If so, Tom, you get to be the moderator!!


*Now that would be a great honor !! *

*The Banana Man gives birth to a new section !!*

*We could call it "Ladies of the Board" !!!!*

*"Anything and Everything goes" !!!*

*Great Idea !! Voodoo Lounge ! *

*Now that would be a fun one to Moderate, just imagine !!!*


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

You, my friend, are a glutton for punishment!! 

When this is all over, I say we should have a man trip ( no bromance here!!), to bring you back to the other side!!


----------



## BananaTom

Hi, Markus. I'm Tom's wife, Debbie. I don't see that you've gotten a reply on your wife coming.

I'm sure there would be room. What is your wife's name? Or is she already on the list?


----------



## emeraldcozy

Her name is Lori. No, she is not on the list yet. I wasn`t sure if there was any room left. Well, just let me know.

Thanks, Markus


----------



## BananaTom

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>*So here is the NEW and FINAL count !!!!* 

*1. Angelyn - Crowningaround*

*2. Lane - FishnLane*

*3. Karon - Coreyphena*

*4. Evie - Angelyn's Neighbor*

*5. Julie - Mahi Girl*

*6. Kristen - Badfish2*

*7. Cortney - **www.fishing** girl*

*8. Camie - Cam Ram*

*9. Pam - Cam Ram's Friend*

*10. Simone (Reefdonkeys wife)*

*11. Annette (Simone's friend) *

*12. Debbie - Beachsitter (not fishing) BananaTom's Wife* 


*13. Newbie Girl - Cindy - Wife to her husband,who's nameshe can not remember !!!*

*14. Lori - Emeraldcozy's wife*



*Well Ladies - I do believe we now have a full vessel !!!*

*With 14 women on onboard - cher - we will pass a good time yea !!!!!!!*


----------



## Badfish2

:clap Nice full house ladies! I'm glad so many could make it. Can't wait to see/meeteveryone and tear it up out there!


----------



## BananaTom

*OK Ladies - time forquestions and answers.*

*Plase double check your fishing liscense and make sure it is valid and onboard.*

_*<U>We will leave the Marina at 4 pm sharp!! </U>*_

*<U>Please arrive between 3:00 and 3:30 pm. </U>*

*You may also come earlier of so desired in order tonest, get settled, relax in the Marina or the Oar House or to learn the vessel. *

*I have a large ice chest with ice to put the fish in. You may also bring one as desired. Maybe with one with drinks and then to take home what you catch. *

*There is a cleaning station at the marina if you wish to leave the left overs there. I will have an electric knife. I also believe Lane is bringing one as well.*

*My wife and I are not fishing, therefore; I will not have any tackle or poles on board, except by special request. There has not been one yet.*

*Lane is bringing a fish net and there will also be a second one onboard.*

*The boat has exterior lighting, I will also have a couple lanterns to make sure the deck areas are well lit.*

*I also have a floating light for my pool, which I tie a line to and float off the back of the vessel. This really brings the fish to us.*

*I have plenty of bathroom supplies, i.e. toliet paper, towels, soap, shower, and hot watershould you decide to go swimming and want to wash off the salt water.*

*The boat sleeps 6 - so if you need to take a nap, or if your bedtime comes and goes - no problem - we will sing you to sleep.*

*Crowningaround is bringing a crock pot full of chile and hot dogs, so we will have some hot food. I also have a coffee pot onboard, and will make some if a request is presented.*

*There is an oven and cook top, should you desire to use it for anything at all. Bring your own fish fry. Pots and pans and utinsels are onboard.*

*All saftey equipment is onboard and we will go over saftey procedures before we leave the marina. There are 30+ life jackets.*

*Should you want to bring a flash light or spot light as well, you are welcome to.*

*The last forecast shows a very clear night with temps between 65 and 45. However, I am not a weather man, check for yourself and dress as needed. I do have central Air & Heat.*

*Do not worry about bringing too much, this Houseboat has lots of storage, rooms and levels. We might even play hide and seek!!*

*I believe I have covered everything. However, should you have any questions or suggestions please chime in. *

*I have also sent all my cell by PM (Private Message). *

*If you did not get it, hit me up and I will respond accordingly.*

*Are You Pumped Up !!!*

*Fish On Darlin" !!!!!!!*


----------



## nextstep

i told you youwere in for it tom! its fifty question time. pumpkin or chartreuse? im twichin mine though the stumps what about you? chilidog or plain? so many decisions.:letsdrink


----------



## Crowningaround

Good Post Captain!!!

I know I am too excited for myself


----------



## BananaTom

*We now have a waiting list for this trip and a request for a second trip !!!*


----------



## bonita dan

Don't forget a fresh bottle of Midol Tom. Ya know one if not all could have some issues during the trip. :reallycrying Your a better man than me my friend for doing this and don't forget a fresh bottle of Jack Daniels for yourself.


----------



## Coryphaena

I'm excited- this outing is just what I need right now. Oh, and this one's for us ladies.......a li'l "inspiration" (if I hadn't already been born a "Fish Nerd" this would have definitely convinced me!!!:shedevil)


----------



## nextstep

if i cant post naked ladies, girls cant post naked guys right?

:moon


----------



## Crowningaround




----------



## Coryphaena

> *nextstep (2/3/2009)*if i cant post naked ladies, girls cant post naked guys right?
> 
> :moon


Well, he DOES have waders on...... :shedevil


----------



## nextstep

i really am cheering for you gals, good luck anglers! :letsdrink


----------



## reefdonkey

I'm excited and can't wait to meet everyone! We are going to have a blast Friday night.

Simone


----------



## FishnLane

i'm psych'd too. Pulling out my waders....i mean johns-that is 'long johns". Truely if HE is there, he'll freeze his ars off. 

Let's slay'em....calling all reds!!!!!


----------



## BananaTom

*Tomorrow is the day, I mean Night !!!!!*


----------



## SheYakFishr

Hey you guys... Have fun... and TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES!!!! :takephoto :takephoto :takephoto

:letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena

You can bet I will have a camera on board. :takephoto


----------



## Jamielu

LOTS OF PICTURES!!!! Karon, we expect a full report from you!!

I'll be gettin' into town late Friday, Karon, hopefully I'll see you Saturday and can get a quick report then!

Y'all have fun!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## reefdonkey

I got my camera,long-johns and cup cakes. Yes I said cup cakes..... By the way did I mention its Reefdonkey's birthday and while he is at home with the kids I'll be fishing with the ladies. What a nice husband to give up his birthday so his wife can fish with the ladies!!!:clap


----------



## lastcast

Poor guy, she dont even know its guys night out at reefdonkeys. I got the girls.


----------



## Crowningaround

Layer up girls - Wear3 just said the low will be 28 degrees

The fish will be biting and we will be catching


----------



## Atwood

> *Crowningaround (2/5/2009)*Layer up girls - Wear3 just said the low will be 28 degrees
> 
> The fish will be biting and we will be catching


Lots of layers, or else the cupcakes will freeze. Yall have a blast and I cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## BananaTom

*Here is what NOAA is saying and Weather Underground are saying:*



*Today*...Southeast winds around 10 knots increasing to 10 to 15 knots with higher gusts in the late morning and afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop.

*Tonight*...Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas building to 2 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Patchy dense fog.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=mob&map.x=169&map.y=187

<TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Friday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Saturday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%"></TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%"></TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%"></TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%"></TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%"></TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class="wHover noBorder"><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">61° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">43° F </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">65° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">49° F </DIV></TD><TD class=taC></DIV><DIV class="b nobr"></DIV></TD><TD class=taC></DIV></TD><TD class=taC></DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900"></DIV></TD><TD class=taC><SPAN style="COLOR: #900"></DIV></TD><TD class=taC></DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #009"></DIV></TD></TR><TR class="wHover noBorder"><TD class=taC>Partly Cloudy </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32501&hourly=1&yday=66&weekday=Friday

*For those who have not been on the Playin' House, a light chop does not affect this 20,000.00 pound vessel. Slight movement as best.*

*Should be great!!!*


----------



## nextstep

just went over the bay bridge. it was flat as a pancake.:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

That trip ROCKED!!! Thanks Nanna Tom:bowdown:bowdown. Great time, delicious food, and terrific friends (old and new). I'm sure pics will follow (once everyone wakes up). Fish count?? 1 beaut black drum!!! 1 ray and the rest white trout and crokers. The reds were not to be found and that wasn't due to lack of trying, or various baits. Enjoyed the outing and can't wait til the next one!!!!


----------

